# NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT Review by VR-Zone



## malware (Oct 28, 2007)

It looks like nobody cares about the NDA. VR-Zone has published quite an article regarding NVIDIA's latest GeForce 8800GT video cards. I'm sure you'll find a lot of answers to your questions with this review. Link to NVIDIA Geforce 8800GT Review. 





Ed. by W1zzard: We do care about the NDA.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## HaZe303 (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nicely done NV!! Its nice to know, that if my GTX would break down I could get me one of these for a low price until the next 9800gtx get released??! Keep up the great work NV, now the only thing you need to do is release better drivers for both MB & GFX cards, and release the 9800!  

Ps. Lets see how well the new ATI cards can compete with these GT´s??


----------



## psychomage343 (Oct 28, 2007)

holy crap it makes me almost sick to know i've got a lowly 320 gts 8800 boo lol i should get 2 of those lol


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 28, 2007)

nice price too http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php?products_id=58822#specs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow,that is a good price,mmmm cant wait till they're in stock.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmm, nice. I am still happy with my 2900 pro, but that is a REALLY nice card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, thats going to be my video card on my wishlist of Newegg


----------



## crow1001 (Oct 28, 2007)

My 2900xt is already out the door, the GT is on its merry way in.


----------



## OneCool (Oct 28, 2007)

Who the hell is Qimonda  


Never heard of them till now....


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are some nice results.  Looks like a lot of people will be either getting a gt or 3850/70 in the next 2 weeks.  My only concern is that it's not 10.1 ready.   Lets face it, 10.1 is coming.  Just as soon as we saw DX10 games (be it hybrid or otherwise) I am sure we will start seeing 10.1 games in 2008 (well I hope).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2007)

dude dont worry about DX10.1, its a minor update is all to fix some problems that were part of DX10 First release, Speaking of Updates MS continues to Update DX9C, latest is November 2007.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm curious how the new ATIs will stand up to those, especially at the market price.  ATI kinda likes to keep their stuff overpriced.  But, if ATI have learned anything from their 2900XTs, hopefuly they'll make up for that blunder with the new line of 3ks.

Still not an nVidia fan, but I've gotta say they release some of the prettiest GPU's - very professional looking compared to ATI's commando-red approach . . . and that single slot cooler looks awesome, too.  I just don't like the thought of having to give up an expansion slot for stock card . . .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> dude dont worry about DX10.1, its a minor update is all to fix some problems that were part of DX10 First release, Speaking of Updates MS continues to Update DX9C, latest is November 2007.



Please don't give me that, come next year sometime there will be no more DX10, only DX10.1 and DX9.  There will be no DX10/DX10.1/DX9!  Do you have any idea what DX10.1 is all about?  Here, have a look:


----------



## TXcharger (Oct 29, 2007)

dude pretty sure that DX10.1 is just an update kind of like a service pack

direct-x is just software


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2007)

its a minor update just like DX9C gets every so often, nothing special about it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

It takes to much time for a developer to just make something like DX10 vanish like that.. DX10.1 is what everything is when its goes in to the "." state. An update to the exsiting program, or form of tech. DX10 is going to be something that lasts longer than a year and a half or so...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2007)

NIce to know some sites just dont follow NDAs. BTW, impressive card.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2007)

TXcharger said:


> dude pretty sure that DX10.1 is just an update kind of like a service pack
> 
> direct-x is just software






Cold Storm said:


> It takes to much time for a developer to just make something like DX10 vanish like that.. DX10.1 is what everything is when its goes in to the "." state. An update to the exsiting program, or form of tech. DX10 is going to be something that lasts longer than a year and a half or so...




Pretty obvious you don't know what DX10.1 offers nor did you read what I've posted 

In any case the 8800GT is good for what it does for DX10.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2007)

The difference between DX10 and DX10.1 is like the difference between DX9 and DX9c.

DX9 offers the majority of the feaures, but DX9c offers a few extra features.  DX9 video cards(ie ATI x800 series) can usually play DX9c games, but without the DX9c features.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 29, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> NIce to know some sites just dont follow NDAs. BTW, impressive card.



I'm no expert in this matter, but

Published on October 29, 2007, 4:59 am

and doesn't the 8800gt NDA end today (oct 29)? It's already 3am here also, vr-zone must be somewhere is Asia. If NDA means you have to wait for the country the company is based on to reach the NDA date, then they jumped the gun, but that would be silly.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 29, 2007)

DX10.1 whitepaper leaks:
http://www.teamati.com/DirectX 10_1 White Paper v0.4.pdf

edit: and this isn't ment to be an ATI intrusion to NVIDIA thread, just about DX 10.1 features that was discussed earlier in this thread. I'm looking forward getting one of these 8800gt:s too closer to x-mas 

edit2: did I read it right that 4xAA isn't forced on in every DX10.1 game on DX10.1 GPUs, but DX10.1 games must provide at least 4xMSAA support. That would make more sense and doesn't affect the performance at all, if player doesn't want to enable AA.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> DX10.1 whitepaper leaks:
> http://www.teamati.com/DirectX 10_1 White Paper v0.4.pdf
> 
> edit: and this isn't ment to be an ATI intrusion to NVIDIA thread, just about DX 10.1 features that was discussed earlier in this thread. I'm looking forward getting one of these 8800gt:s too closer to x-mas



Thanks...here is one example:



> ...
> The most commonly used anti-aliasing technique today is multi-sample anti-aliasing (MSAA),
> but this only works on polygon edges; *it doesn't address texture aliasing or shader aliasing*...
> 
> ...



In a nutshell 


> ...DirectX 10.1 finally gives developers the tools they need to eliminate all types of
> aliasing artifacts from interactive real-time games, delivering a major increase in image
> quality.


Who's going to use DX10.1?  Who use DX10? 

But as I said before the 8800GT does look good for DX10 games though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

I get where your getting at Eastcoasthandle. I got at it on the first post and know what the new directX 10.1 is offering. But its just an update that allows what they couldn't do in beginning. If the 8800gt has the new directx then its going to be a bigger plus on getting it. I just hope what the vr-zone people show is true... I'm a ATI AMD person, but if you can sell me something better than I'm all for that..


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 29, 2007)

Man... at normally around $350~$400 AUD and offering GTX performance... I WANT ONE !!!


----------



## jaydeejohn (Oct 29, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> I get where your getting at Eastcoasthandle. I got at it on the first post and know what the new directX 10.1 is offering. But its just an update that allows what they couldn't do in beginning. If the 8800gt has the new directx then its going to be a bigger plus on getting it. I just hope what the vr-zone people show is true... I'm a ATI AMD person, but if you can sell me something better than I'm all for that..


I liken it to the ATI driver for Oblivion. Not needed but soo nice having HDR AND AA. Its very similar, with more additions as well. I know devs have to write for it, tho Im thinking some of the features will be able to be forced by new drivers


----------



## newconroer (Oct 29, 2007)

I know there's a nice set of upgraded features with the lighter, more 'efficient' and somewhat more powerful GTs, but why are people considering dropping their current GTS/GTX for one of these when they know the 9800s are coming?


Really, I'm curious.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

newconroer said:


> I know there's a nice set of upgraded features with the lighter, more 'efficient' and somewhat more powerful GTs, but why are people considering dropping their current GTS/GTX for one of these when they know the 9800s are coming?
> 
> 
> Really, I'm curious.


To make money on them while they still have some value. Dump your current high end card while it's worth something, buy the cheaper card to get you by while keeping the money difference squirreled away, then when the new high-end releases, sell the GT, take the money you squirreled away, plus what you sold the GT for, and put it to the purchase of the new high-end card.

At least that's what I gathered from some of the comments made by people planning to sell a GTX for a GT.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 29, 2007)

Aye, I gathered that too, but it didn't seem all that lucrative. Given that prices of things drop considerably as soon as their 'opened,' and not everyone is a master ebayer or even has decent resources to sell their products. Who would they sell them to? I see many FS threads go without resolution here at TPU alone.


I suppose it may work for people who want to be on that cutting edge, but seems a bit of an uncessary effort for the gain. 

Maybe if the GT offered more I'd be keen, but holding out for the 9800 sounds nice. I heard some prices as low as $550-650 USD(relative) for the GTX? Obviously an early estimate, but sounds good to me!

I heard they have 'extended' 1gig RAM but come with 768mb native?


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 29, 2007)

Wile is spot on, that's exactly what I plan on doing. Yes, a lot of things lose value when opened, but 8800's even while used still sell well. I expect to get at least 450 for it, buy a GT that will last me for a long enough time until its time to upgrade.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Aye, I gathered that too, but it didn't seem all that lucrative. Given that prices of things drop considerably as soon as their 'opened,' and not everyone is a master ebayer or even has decent resources to sell their products. Who would they sell them to? I see many FS threads go without resolution here at TPU alone.
> 
> 
> I suppose it may work for people who want to be on that cutting edge, but seems a bit of an uncessary effort for the gain.
> ...


Ebay still pulls in good prices on used computer stuff. Seems to be a lot of noobs on there buying. I've sold used electronics on eBay for what they are worth new. "Buy it now" sucks them in real quick. lol. I imagine this convoluted way of obtaining the next top card will work for many of these people. Would never work in the FS forum tho. lol


----------



## newconroer (Oct 29, 2007)

450 USD, sounds lovely. 

Maybe I'll look into pricing on this spare GTS. Will GTs need their own/special liquid blocks?

Ya Wile, if I can get an idea of where this may go best for..but then again FS forums might work in my favor as we have a decent amount of Euro members, but not often Euro sellers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2007)

I am liking this but would like to see first ATI's lineup.  This will though most likely be my card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ebay still pulls in good prices on used computer stuff. Seems to be a lot of noobs on there buying. I've sold used electronics on eBay for what they are worth new. "Buy it now" sucks them in real quick. lol. I imagine this convoluted way of obtaining the next top card will work for many of these people. Would never work in the FS forum tho. lol



lol. The first thing a "noob" should be tought is the fact that if you look around you can find things for "cheeper". Ebay, newegg, and tpu, may be the best places to buy things, but there is a search engine called "google" that maybe able to help find a cheeper thing... I highly dought that it can, but you never know.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't 'noobs' use Newegg ??? hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, Newegg is the "gateway". Every "noob" should be tought by someone the ways to use the "advance" functions on Newegg.com. Then tought that "research" is the key factors on doing anything for your rig, or the new one that won't get out of your head. Then, they should be sent on here, striped down to chair, and read all the articles that people have spent their time on writing about the, "noobs way of life at the beginning", and the world will be good.. For all the "noobs" that don't.... Its going to be a cold and long road to "Geekville"
 As for the card that we're talking about... Like I've said before... If the people at VR-Zone is telling the truth, then i might be sold... It will take alot to sell me on an non ATI card...


----------



## v-zero (Oct 29, 2007)

I've ordered one. £155 was just too good to skip on, now I can play Crysis with lots of AA at Very High on my projector (720p) - yay!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2007)

were'd ya buy it from?


----------



## v-zero (Oct 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> were'd ya buy it from?



It's an inno3D from ebuyer - it's on pre-order but I never have problems with them, and it's supposed to come in tomorrow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I want two.  Not so I can run them in SLI, but so I can have one to put in my computer and another to sleep with at night!

J/K I want them for SLI.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I want two.  Not so I can run them in SLI, but so I can have one to put in my computer and another to sleep with at night!
> 
> J/K I want them for SLI.



Just write to Nvidia and see if because of fan base that they can make the whole 8800GT bed set! Or, if you think thats to "OVER THE EDGE", see what they are doing with teh fan base on the "Key chain" type of thing.


----------



## keakar (Oct 29, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> I get where your getting at Eastcoasthandle. I got at it on the first post and know what the new directX 10.1 is offering. But its just an update that allows what they couldn't do in beginning. If the 8800gt has the new directx then its going to be a bigger plus on getting it. I just hope what the vr-zone people show is true... I'm a ATI AMD person, but if you can sell me something better than I'm all for that..



direct x 10.0 needs a simple update to become 10.1 and it is not being  "rigged" , as someone else refered to it, in doing so it is being updated just like a driver gets regular updates on a regular basis.

direct x 10 will only be "replaced" by direct x 11 and untill that happens we will see updates to direct x 10.0 to become 10.1 / 10.2 / 10.3  etc. just like we had 9.0 then 9.0a / 9.0b / 9.0c



Cold Storm said:


> I'm a ATI AMD person



its understandable why you wish ati would finally have something better than nvidia, after all you have been waiting a very very long time for them to catch up. they will, just give them untill next year and you will see ati return to having products that can compete head to head with nvidia.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Keakar on the whole understanding on what the word "update" means..  After seeing ATI putting out a AGP HD 2600 card, I'm going to wait and build my new rig untill they come out with the "HD 3800" series...  But for the people who perfer Nvidia, I'm all for the new cards and hope they work with the systems that you have, and wanted to build.


----------

